# Craftsman Eager 1 throttle problems



## t_smith0424 (May 21, 2011)

I just got my mower out for the first time. It wouldn't start so i cleaned the carb and it runs great. The only problem is when I fire it up it screams like none other. you can manually throttle it down but once I let go of the throttle the motor goes right back to running WAY to fast. I tried to adjust anything i could, including the springs on the throttle. I'm out of ideas now and my lawn is still growing. If anybody could help me out I would be very grateful.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Governor may need to be adjusted, or the linkages to the carburetor may not be attached properly.


----------



## t_smith0424 (May 21, 2011)

Nothing I adjust makes any difference. As soon as I let it do it's own thing it goes right back to wide open. The linkages are just like it was before. It's always run a little high but not even close to this.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Need the model Eager 1 you have, certain engines have a metal tab which is bolted to the inake manifold and that is what puts tension on the throttle spring, less tension equals a lower running rpm. This is only good if you have a newer eager 1. To adjust tension all you have to do is bend the tab


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a picture of your setup? 

Either the governor is still not adjusted properly, or it's not working. Possibly as justin suggested you have too much tension on the governor spring.


----------

